# Adresse MAC



## hwoarang (3 Février 2005)

Dite question toute bete, comment on fait pour connaitre l'adresse mac de son portable?

J'ai un powerbook 15'' combo

merci d'avance


----------



## chupastar (3 Février 2005)

Tu vas dans les préférences système/réseau/

si tu est sous airport tu l'as dans l'onglet AirPort, si tu est en Ethernet tu l'as dans l'onglet Ethernet/ID Ethernet.

Voilà!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2005)

Effectivement, tu as toutes les méthodes citées dans le message précédent.
Encore une autre technique consiste a ouvrir le terminal, activer airport, et taper la commande:
ifconfig

Et la tu aura plein d'infos concernant ta carte airport dont l'adresse mac.


----------

